# M&P40c holster?



## Cool Hand Lance (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a holster for a M&P .40 compact? I haven't found any that fit very well at the local gun shop.


----------



## Domanfp (Dec 30, 2007)

I have heard good thing about the comp-tac CTAC and MTAC. As well as the crossbreed supertuck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco has some, including ankle, belt, paddle, shoulder and IWB holsters. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG2.asp.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*Galce Holster*



Mike Barham said:


> Galco has some, including ankle, belt, paddle, shoulder and IWB holsters. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG2.asp.


What is the stow-n-go holster like? It looks convenient. Is there anything I should be concerned about? Thanks

Needed to edit and clarify. I am looking at buying a M&P 9C and will be looking for a holster also. Holster will be for carry.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I always check with Galco and Don Hume when I need a holster.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Domanfp said:


> I have heard good thing about the comp-tac CTAC and MTAC. As well as the crossbreed supertuck.


Then here's a bad review for you. :mrgreen:

I hate my CTAC! Hate it! The C clips slip off my belt, the Kydex digs into my leg/ass when I sit down, and where the leather meets the Kydex, It SQUEAKS!

Damn thing is going on the auction block as soon as my new, leather holster comes in.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Stow-n-go is by far Galco's best inexpensive IWB holster, in my opinion. It stays secure on the belt, stays open when the gun is draw, and is comfortable pressed against the body. Definitely worth the low price.

Maybe *nukehayes* will wander by and see this. He uses a Stow-n-go with a Kahr, and might offer up a less biased opinion (I work for Galco when not deployed).


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> The Stow-n-go is by far Galco's best inexpensive IWB holster, in my opinion. It stays secure on the belt, stays open when the gun is draw, and is comfortable pressed against the body. Definitely worth the low price.
> 
> Maybe *nukehayes* will wander by and see this. He uses a Stow-n-go with a Kahr, and might offer up a less biased opinion (I work for Galco when not deployed).


Thanks. I know you work for Galco and that is why I asked. I figured you would know best and steer me in the right direction.

I may not post a lot but I do read a lot.

Thanks for your service for our great country. :smt023


----------



## Domanfp (Dec 30, 2007)

Todd said:


> Then here's a bad review for you. :mrgreen:
> 
> I hate my CTAC! Hate it! The C clips slip off my belt, the Kydex digs into my leg/ass when I sit down, and where the leather meets the Kydex, It SQUEAKS!
> 
> Damn thing is going on the auction block as soon as my new, leather holster comes in.


Just let me know when you need to get rid of it:mrgreen:


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a Don Hume open top IWB for my XD-45, and will be getting one for my M&P9c.

http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsList.cfm?action=SearchByWeapon&WeaponID=239


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool Hand Lance said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a holster for a M&P .40 compact? I haven't found any that fit very well at the local gun shop.


You may want to give F.I.S.T. a all online. I have 2 one for my full size M&P .357sig and one for a M&P 9c. Both click when going into the ultra thin kydex and are easy to conceal I have both IWB and OWB and neither requires a thumb break.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I got my M&Pc when they first came out, when nobody had holsters for them, so one day I went to the gun shop and tried a bunch of them out. I found that a Glock G26 is almost the exact dimensions as the M&P and ended up with an Alessi Talon for a G26. Im very happy with it.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

My Hume 715 is here, and as nice as the one I have for my XD.

The fit is very tight on the pistol, and the meatl belt clip is quite strong.

For $28, I doubt there is a better "budget" holster around. Yes, I conceed that an $89 whatsoever will be better quality, but with this on the market for this price, I'm sold on Don Hume.

I got mine here:
http://www.stonerholsters.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=3

He had one in stock, and I got it in 3 days flat. Excellent service.


----------



## V10 Chuck (Jan 5, 2007)

*Galco Concealable Works For Me*

I have a Galco Concealable holster (OWB) for my Springfield XD 40SW 4". I've found it also is a good fitting holster for my M&P 40c. A bit pricey at $70-90, but it's a well made leather holster and I'm pleased with it..


----------

